# Merry Xmas



## John Starkey (19 Dec 2009)

Hi all,
i am working away next week and wont be home until xmas eve morning,so just incase i foreget,

MERRY XMAS TO EVERYONE ON UKAPS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR    

regards John.


----------



## Themuleous (19 Dec 2009)

And you John


----------



## andyh (19 Dec 2009)

Merry Christmas! 

and a Happy New Year


----------



## Ed Seeley (20 Dec 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone!    I'm on my holidays now too!!!


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Dec 2009)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Dec 2009)

Merry Christmas John boy!  Have a safe week on these aweful roads mate!


----------



## samc (20 Dec 2009)

merry christmas john and everyone


----------



## AdAndrews (20 Dec 2009)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all at UKAPS!


----------



## YzemaN (20 Dec 2009)

A happy Yuletide and New Year to all of UKaps!


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Dec 2009)

bah humbug   I'm working most of it!


----------



## paul.in.kendal (20 Dec 2009)

Merry Xmas one and all!


----------



## Dave Spencer (20 Dec 2009)

I`m working a twelve hour shift on Christmas Day.  

Have a proper Crimbo, one and all!

Dave.


----------



## George Farmer (23 Dec 2009)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all UKAPS Members!!    

Thanks for all your valuable contributions throughout 2009 and I look forward to a successful 2010.    

Now I'm off to make some more mulled wine...


----------



## aquaticmaniac (23 Dec 2009)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you!


----------



## Tony Swinney (24 Dec 2009)

Happy Christmas and Best Wishes for 2010.  May all your plants flourish and be algae free   

Tony


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Dec 2009)

Merry Christmas all!  Hope you have a wonderful warm christmas   

I'm signing off for a few days.  Will have my laptop at my folks, but need to escape computers all together for a few days   

Have a great one all!


----------



## amy4342 (24 Dec 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone! Wishing everyone a healthy and prosperous 2010.


----------



## Superman (27 Dec 2009)

Belated Christmas wishes to everyone. 

I've successfully moved in with the girlfriend in our first house together. Today I transferred my tank to the new place and that wasn't as bad as I thought. 

I'll be back in the new year once the broadband is connected. So happy new year!


----------

